# Serious K9



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone ever deal with Serious K9? Thoughts? Experiences? Thanks
http://seriousk9.com/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> Anyone ever deal with Serious K9? Thoughts? Experiences? Thanks
> http://seriousk9.com/


HI Jody

Never heard of them, BUT when someone claims to be the "premier breeder of Dutch Shepherds AND Malinois" BUT they're using Logan Haus lines and not their own. I'd question how "serious" they are


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Seriously serious


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I recognize a few of the dogs and have heard of one of the guys, however this may be a new endeavor, or I just found out? Curious to see if anybody had any dealings with them and the results?


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

A few months ago we were actively looking for a breeder of DS in the area. We asked a number of Trainers, SCH clubs in the local area and these guys never came up. even called a couple of guys that breed in the past and no mention of them at all.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

"[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Gata has off the hook hunt drive and will hunt all day for the toy."




makes me think the slogan should be "When you want one of them mutha f'n dutch shepherd dogs...."
[/FONT]


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> "[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Gata has off the hook hunt drive and will hunt all day for the toy."[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was wondering if "off the hook" was good or bad????


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Their stud dog Renzo looks fat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Their stud dog Renzo looks fat.


So do the bitches....


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd say that it's a new venture - upcoming litter #1 and number #2 seems to suggest that.

Nice indoor location though


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Jody PM me


----------



## manny rose (Jun 3, 2010)

Jody Butler said:


> Was wondering if "off the hook" was good or bad????


Ill bet if it was written" off the charts"! Then maybe you would have understood.....maybe a little reading comprehension along with common sense goes a long ways!! Jeezz
Why should the slogan change to "them mfn dutchies" because the site said off the hook... must b one of those ghetto dutch shepherd breeders riht!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

manny rose said:


> Ill bet if it was written" off the charts"! Then maybe you would have understood.....maybe a little reading comprehension along with common sense goes a long ways!! Jeezz
> Why should the slogan change to "them mfn dutchies" because the site said off the hook... must b one of those ghetto dutch shepherd breeders riht!


ONE post and you're talking trash already? LMAO


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't see nothing wrong with those lines...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> I don't see nothing wrong with those lines...


Jeff,

I Don't see anything wrong with the lines either, but when someone says "WE'RE the premier breeder of Dutch Shepherds AND Malinois" and they're using someone else lines. I think they're BS artists


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah I guess, but you have start somewhere. I would rather buy proven lines that are proven than no name shitters. I never delt with these folks, however I would imagine most breeders cross big name lines don't you think?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Yeah I guess, but you have start somewhere. I would rather buy proven lines that are proven than no name shitters. I never delt with these folks, however I would imagine most breeders cross big name lines don't you think?


Agreed everyone had to start somewhere BUT if you're just starting, YOU don't make silly statements about YOU being "the premier breeder...."


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahh I got ya


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Videos please as every off the hook drive varies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

timothy stacy said:


> videos please as every off the hook drive varies.


lmao!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for all those who PM'd and emailed me as well as posted on this forum!!


----------



## morris lindesey (May 2, 2009)

I've met the guy who owns K9 special Services..John Williams. I've never met the other two gentlemen. Mr. Williams is an O K guy and his dogs are o k ;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

morris lindesey said:


> I've met the guy who owns K9 special Services..John Williams. I've never met the other two gentlemen. Mr. Williams is an O K guy and his dogs are o k ;-)


 
OK! Got it! :-$:-&


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> I would imagine most breeders cross big name lines don't you think?


geh, if that's someone's idea of "breeding" then they don't need to be doing it.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

kristin tresidder said:


> geh, if that's someone's idea of "breeding" then they don't need to be doing it.


I see, Mike stayed quiet here, thats all I need to know. Take that how you want to. Mikes silence is often loud to me. His way of being polite.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

kristin tresidder said:


> geh, if that's someone's idea of "breeding" then they don't need to be doing it.


I'm not a breeder, never will be, to much work lol. All "breeders" have to start somewhere right? I mean a dog just don't magically appear with no history "bloodlines". That was my point.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

charles Turner said:


> I see, Mike stayed quiet here, thats all I need to know. Take that how you want to. Mikes silence is often loud to me. His way of being polite.


 
=D>


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

They had two litters posted, but now only one.......the last litter they had kinda vansihed as well.....


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

I was thinking of getting one of their pups but then I read:

*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Caution: This breeding will produce very hard Dutch Shepherd dogs with extreme drives[/FONT]*

That scared the daylights out of me, I find myself another DS breeder...........................

Rik Wolterbeek,


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Rik Wolterbeek said:


> I was thinking of getting one of their pups but then I read:
> 
> *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Caution: This breeding will produce very hard Dutch Shepherd dogs with extreme drives[/FONT]*
> 
> ...


 
Yeah Rik, I just wanted to see the "off the hook" hunt drives :?:


----------

